# Research before buying a hedgie, quick question



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've not got my hedgie yet, i should be getting one in 2013, but im doing some research on nutrition just now, i have a couple of quetions regarding the ingredients on cat foods, is dehydrated poultry meat okay as the first ingredient? Ive been looking around but the only high protein low fat foods i can find have this as the first ingredient.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

What brand is this?


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oops! Could of sworn id included that, its Royal Canin


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe you could try to find Innova my food for my hedgie has the first ingredient as Turkey


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ooh thanks, ill have a look on amazon and my local pet stores, but if its an american product i doubt ill be able to get it, we dont seem to get alot of american cat foods in the uk


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Malteaser19 said:


> Ooh thanks, ill have a look on amazon and my local pet stores, but if its an american product i doubt ill be able to get it, we dont seem to get alot of american cat foods in the uk


 I'm not sure, but good luck


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks  maybe if i search amazon it will give me a good equivalent (spelling?)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm guessing dehydrated poultry meat would be the same thing as a meat meal, where all of the moisture has been removed, and the meat ground (or possibly that's the difference between the two). Either way, it sounds fine and actually preferable to having something like just chicken listed as the meat. The ingredients are listed by mass before being cooked, with the first ingredients making up most of the mass. After cooking though, that chicken meat loses a lot of the mass due to the water being cooked out. Dehydrated poultry meat or a meat meal already has all that extra moisture gone, so it ends up making up more of the food.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I am almost positive that it is meat meal. Royal canin is good stuff. I use it myself


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, Lilysmommy for your explanation, it helped alot  and thanks jerseymike1126, i feel better knowing someone else uses it, its alot easier to find in the uk than any other of the good ones


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Malteaser19 said:


> Thanks, Lilysmommy for your explanation, it helped alot  and thanks jerseymike1126, i feel better knowing someone else uses it, its alot easier to find in the uk than any other of the good ones


any questions you have feel free to ask away on the forums. everyone loves to answer questions


----------



## Malteaser19 (Jun 27, 2012)

I've asked a couple of questions already, and got brilliant answers, i feel very loved lol but i dont want to be a pest so i like to look through most of the posts in each section before i ask a seperate question


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

It is not being a pest. Its what the forums are for and members love answering


----------

